# Pasteurization Times and Temperatures



## daveomak

Non intact meats can be interpreted as patties, sausage, loaves....  Maybe...  I'm not sure...
This chart is for a 5.0 log reduction...   I prefer to take any meats to a 7.0 log reduction, or more.... It only takes more time...
I would add at least 20% more time to be on the safe side...






						Log Reduction - A Beginners Guide
					

What are Log Reductions and why are they important.



					www.endurocide.com
				





I like my sausage, hot dogs, Kielbasa etc. pasteurized at 138 deg. F for an hour or so....  especially store bought... 
There are so many food safety violations happening around the world...  Call me paranoid, I don't care...   My healthis my primary concern....  
FWIW, those meat packages the say, "Ready to Eat"....  Maybe for some folks, not me...  At my age I realize my immune system is not that of a teenager and any illness can be life threatening....
I post a lot of articles under the "FOOD SAFETY" heading...  The number of food processing plants that have managers cutting corners to save $0.01 per pound of product is amazing AND they are not all caught...  When you calculate the product produced, $0.01/pound is
a boxcar of money....









Let me explain the "NON INTACT MEAT" Chops, steaks and roasts......   What I think it means...

When you grind meats for sausage etc., You are grinding up Chops, Steaks and Roasts or trimmings from those cuts....  and make some awesome sausage....

That title bewildered me for some time until I think I finally got it figured out...

...


----------



## Tinner340

Hey davemoak, I have a question regarding log reduction tables. I'm wondering if you take humidity in consideration when using this chart?
Thanks,


----------



## Dave in AZ

Yes.  The tables used are usually actually part of thr FSIS Appendix A to their meat preparation guide.  The first part, before the tables, tells you required humidity and caveats, and has cooking flowcharts.  Once you figure out how you will cook it, then the tables jist tell you how long.  They are not actually stand alone info, you have to use them with the cooking guidance. However one of the caveats is that sausage inside of casing both natural and cellulose are both qualified as humid environment. I neglected to say the guide basically requires high humidity cooking. There's also caveats for large size meat of single muscle, I think it's 10 lb but can't remember for sure. Otherwise you need to use a steam injected or sealed oven or achieve a certain humidity level. But if you just search for appendix a US FDA space fsis, you will find it and it's pretty easy reading


Tinner340 said:


> Hey davemoak, I have a question regarding log reduction tables. I'm wondering if you take humidity in consideration when using this chart?
> Thanks


----------



## Tinner340

Dave in AZ said:


> Yes.  The tables used are usually actually part of thr FSIS Appendix A to their meat preparation guide.  The first part, before the tables, tells you required humidity and caveats, and has cooking flowcharts.  Once you figure out how you will cook it, then the tables jist tell you how long.  They are not actually stand alone info, you have to use them with the cooking guidance. However one of the caveats is that sausage inside of casing both natural and cellulose are both qualified as humid environment. I neglected to say the guide basically requires high humidity cooking. There's also caveats for large size meat of single muscle, I think it's 10 lb but can't remember for sure. Otherwise you need to use a steam injected or sealed oven or achieve a certain humidity level. But if you just search for appendix a US FDA space fsis, you will find it and it's pretty easy reading.


Thanks Dave, I did read the FSIS guidelines and studied the flow chart but overlooked page 31. As you mentioned, under (situations when humidity is not needed) it states, in so many words, Cooking products in a casing that hold moisture do not need to be humidified. There are other food exemptions as well.
Thanks for your help,
Bill


----------

